# A trolley line that took them to work. SO. AZ.



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's a nice story about a city and company owned trolley line used in the early 1900's to take workers to their jobs in the copper mines. 
I just think of trolleys running around downtown's. Tucgary


http://tucson.com/news/local/mining...cle_ed9e9299-05ce-5161-ba6e-8fc3ef83cd16.html


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, that was interesting! Like you, I just assumed that trollies ran only in cities, because that's the only places I'd seen pictures of them. Cool story.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Good reading there, Tucgary. Did you notice that the trolleys were removed because "a more efficient system-buses.
Same thing in Los Angeles. They took out the fabled Red Cars for "a more efficient system".
Autos.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many sections of the country had extensive interurban trolley lines. There
is still one operating, between Chicago and South Bend Indiana.
The cars ran on city streets then took to the country side on the
way to the next town. They carried, passengers, mail, express
shipments and sometimes farm produce. Many were put out
of business in the 30s as more and more folks bought automobiles
but some lasted until after WWII.

Don


----------

